
Make Your First Profit with Newsletters - gczh
https://youngmakers.substack.com/p/edition-1-making-your-first-profit
======
pliao39
Cool spotlights! I wish I could understand French - “Le Courrier du hacker”
reminds me that there's an entire world of badass French engineers that I
can't really understand.

The types of people behind Algolia and Front.

Great newsletter!

~~~
gczh
Thanks Phil! There’s indeed a lot of badass French Engineers out there!

Wow, I didn’t know Algolia was a French company. When you mentioned Algolia in
your comment, I was wondering why you said so. Gave it a quick google and got
on their Bloomberg profile. Interesting. They’re one of my favourite startups
in the world.

Thanks for your kind words!

------
gczh
Note: I’m the editor of this newsletter. Would really like to help fellow
makers who might be lurking on Hacker News. If there’s any questions, anyone
you’d like me to interview or help, please let me know

------
dru_riley
Nice. What other markets/business models do you plan to cover?

~~~
gczh
Thanks for your kind words Dru! This coming issue, which I’ll release on
Friday 2pm covers how another maker who built landingfolio.com used some life
hacks to increase the amount of money he makes from complementary products.

Also, upcoming ones in the pipeline include historysearch.com, treendly.com.
They’re all successful makers with decent profits.

------
7d7n
Great first edition! Subscribed!

